# Is turkey good after two years in freezer?



## bevz (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a whole turkey breast about 10-15 pounds that has been in my freezer (chest style) for almost two years. Is it still good? It is to much for me and my husband, but I didn't know what I would do if I invited company and it wasn't good. It ins't as big as I thought at first so maybe I'll just make it for me and DH.


----------



## chefkathleen (Nov 6, 2009)

Personally, I'd throw it away. It's been in there way to long to be safe or flavorful.


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2009)

If it was frozen the whole time then it is safe to eat, assuming it was safe when you first froze it. Texture and flavor will most likely have suffered though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 6, 2009)

Storage times, for turkey/turkey parts (for best quality) range from 9-12 months if kept at 0*F ~~~~ I would not hesitate...Toss it!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 6, 2009)

I would listen to GB and kathleen. 


When it comes to food, if you have a doubt, toss it out!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2009)

I've cooked and eaten a turkey that was frozen for one year.  If it's in the original plastic packaging, it lasts a long time.  The heavy plastic is 'skin tight' helping to prevent freezer burn.  Also, if it's a freezer that does not have the frost-free feature, foods hold up better.

I can't say two years is reasonable.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 6, 2009)

throw it away, i wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 6, 2009)

Combine what GB said with what Andy M. said ... I, personally, would thaw it and check to see if there is any funky smell or visual signs of freezer burn. If it looks and smells ok, and it has been kept frozen all this time, I would go ahead and roast/smoke/fry it - although I probably wouldn't chance springing it on guests "just in case".


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2009)

If you have dogs or cats, since it is still (as GB said) most likely good, but not flavorful or a good texture, cook it up for them.  If you don't have pets, a friend might.  Otherwise, I would definitely toss it after that long.

Barbara


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, I should probably not mention this here, but its too good to keep to myself. A few years ago we were cleaning out Mom and Dad's chest freezer but they wouldn't let me throw much away. Well, I found a chicken from Woodwards food floor. (YIKES! They closed down in the early 90s I think) It was shrunken and absolutely petrified. Mom thawed it and they had their personal chef (gift from the kids) make something with it. It grew significantly when it thawed BTW. It was some of the best pot pie I've ever tasted. LOL. Course, they didn't tell me til AFTER I ate it.

I have to admit, if the turkey breast is still sealed well, I'd likely use it. I wouldn't roast it and serve it to guests, but I would probably make a stew, soup, or something saucy with it.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 7, 2009)

I was thinking along the sames lines as Alix.  Probably would not roast it and eat it sliced; but it would likely be just fine in stews, soups, casseroles, salads and the like.


----------



## Constance (Nov 7, 2009)

I've kept vacuum packed turkeys for over a year, and they've been fine. Once it's been cooked, though, it gets a funky taste after it's been in the freezer a month or so. 

As GB says, food does not spoil in the freezer, as long as it's kept frozen, but the taste can suffer.


----------



## velochic (Nov 9, 2009)

I would definitely not throw it out without at least trying to roast it.  How wasteful!!


----------

